# Any gamers in Oklahoma?



## Elaer (Sep 11, 2002)

Hi, I'm moving to Enid OK in a few months, and was wondering if there's any gamers out there in search of players, or maybe even a DM


----------



## Belares (Sep 11, 2002)

See the thread about some players in the OKC area. I will bump it for you. Also check out the players registry.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Sep 13, 2002)

Lots o'gamers in OK. I don't know about Enid though.


----------

